# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Review]Firy - a Guild Wars 2 bot - tutorial to come(maybe)

## KuRIoS

*What is Firy?*

Firy is one of the first bots for Guild Wars 2. 
From what I have been told, by different people, it is the most advanced and best bot for GW2 at the moment (September 11th).
It is made by the MmoLazy team who has developed bots for World of Warcraft and Tera as well.
At the moment my character is only level 53, so I cannot test it for end game content or end game farming, however, I might update the review later.

*What do MmoLazy say about Firy?*


Firy runs on all windows system from XP to 7. Although we recommend Windows XP SP3 or higher._You’ve got knowledge with .NET_ ? We let you develop your own plugins for Firy in order to load it in the bot.In addition to all Firy features you can also watch the way your characters are running directly from our website. 


*Where to buy and pricing*

You can buy Firy here:
MMOlazy Shop

MMOlazy Firy Page

Pricing: 
Guild Wars 2 Premium Package (30 Days) 5.99€ 
_Guild Wars 2 Elite Package (30 Days) 9.99€_ 

Guild Wars 2 Premium Package (90 Days) 14.99€ 
_Guild Wars 2 Elite Package (90 Days) 24.99€_
*
Review*

*Setting it up - 3 out of 5*
I think the bot is somewhat easy to setup, IF you have used a bot before. The combat system is fairly simple, but will require some tweaking to be very good. For those of you who used Immortal Bot for D3, it is somewhat the same! The reason for it to get only 3 out of 5 is because of difficulty of setting up combat and fighting routines.

*Creating paths – 4 out of 5*
Creating a path is very easy. The automapper and the radar make it very easy to create paths. 

*XP per hour*
I am currently doing 40000 xp per hour which gives me 1½ hour per level. At level 55 that is and my first ever profile created with Firy.

*Collectables – 5 out of 5*
The bot has the option to deposit collectables which makes it very suitable for gathering and farming at end level. From what I have heard on IRC, people are already working on farming routes for level 80

*Gathering and grinding – 4 out of 5*
Gathering works flawlessly and combined with the collectables option, I can really see this bot doing wonders at level 80. Furthermore, I see how well it is grinding mobs at a little above my level and it is like watching a hot knife going through butter.
*

Issues*

I have personally experienced some issues along the way and here are some of them. However, remember that the bot is NEW and therefore, most of these bugs will hopefully be fixed sooner or later.

*Water*
The bot DOES NOT like water - at least that is my experience with it! The only times that I have had issues with it has been because of water. So to be just, I will try to create a new path that doesn’t go into water.

*Poison clouds etc*
The bot does not move away from clouds, like “jungle troll” poison clouds, which restricts it quite a bit in my honest opinion.

*No multiple mobs “profile”*
At the moment there is no option on how to react if the bot encounters more than 2 mobs. In my opinion that is a bit of an issue as it should do things differently when there are more than 2 mobs.
EDIT: Apparently the “need ground targeting” can be used for AOE situations. I haven’t tried it yet, if someone has, please let me know how it works.

*Crashing*
A known issue is that the bot is/can cause gw2 to crash, however, the developers are aware of the issue and working on fixing it.


*To sum it up*

Firy is a very promising bot with some issues. The fact that it doesn’t really handle water well is an annoyance to me and something that the devs must work on fixing. The same goes for the lack of moving away from poison clouds etc. That being said, the Bot DID level up in 1½ hour, from pure grinding for me. It did send collectables to my collection and the vendor options worked flawlessly for me and managed 2 levels from first time usage  :Big Grin: 

The bot has a great potential and with some minor fixes it can be really outstanding. Also keep in mind that the community is new and there are not many user created addons out yet.

So all in all I would give it 3½ out of 5 – close to 4 out of 5 , but I had a crash so that takes ½ a point away.
 

Please do not hesitate to ask questions.



Please note that the link further up in the article is my link, meaning you support me by buying it through that, the price is the same for you If you wish to buy it without my link go to mmolazy.com.

----------


## KuRIoS

Reserved  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Thanks for the review, this is reserved

----------


## 1M1

Just tried it out too, very nice bot JuJuBoSc, will buy once I've figured it all out in demo.

----------


## byobodybag

Is there a "warden" mechanism in GW2 right now that can stop this in its tracks? Or pretty much people reporting other people at the moment?

----------


## Subcore

I still hope bossland is gonna develop a bot for guild wars 2, I never got disappointed with their bots.
I would give this a try if it would have one day trial to buy.
And for some strange reason Nod32 is blocking that website on my browser.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

The bot have a demo mode, also for your nod32 error, it's indeed a false positive

----------


## nixxor

Doesn't seem to work all that well for rangers.. It doesn't notice if it's attacks are getting obstructed and is just trying to shoot through a mountain... Also doesn't seem to be any pet control.. So if your pet dies it won't activate the next one.

----------


## MasqLB

is there a place to download combat routines? 
I imagine I could figure out making a path, but routine is too advanced for me :L

----------


## KuRIoS

I would advise waiting to use this untill the "ATTACK FRIENDLY PETS" bugs is fixed :P

----------


## molzofbrian

Been using this bot since release. It has already gotten like 3x better in the past week. Every day or two is a new update with features/bug fixes. It is looking really good and works well for a grinding bot. As for the ranger, my current char im botting to 80 is a ranger. Just hit 35 today and started him a day and a half ago. It is all about setting up your distances when using the basic classes. There are a few CC's but most have yet to be put out due to the new-ness of the bot. Give it a week or two and you will have some for each class.

Also for paths, it is really simple to set up. Click path then clear, type in a name, then start at waypoint and click the waypoint button, after that turn on mapper and go to your repair/merch if using and add each of them, then with the mapper still on run the path you would like it to while adding the monsters all the way/hotpoints. Once done turn off mapper and save- then run. Its that easy, alot like Glider.

----------


## srox

Are there the same options like in that video? Guild Wars 2 - Gathering with teleport - YouTube
i really wanna farm like this guy, is that possible or not?

----------


## z0m

No.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-teleport.html ([Video] Proof of concept, instant teleport)

----------


## Kinosix

Would be nice if it didn't crash every 3 minutes

----------


## obsolete1101

> Would be nice if it didn't crash every 3 minutes


qft.

i've had several crashes in the last hour or so, it's almost intolerable. i suppose i'll wait for the next version, or give it a week or so until i nose dive in to botting again... /sigh

----------


## Kinosix

> qft.
> 
> i've had several crashes in the last hour or so, it's almost intolerable. i suppose i'll wait for the next version, or give it a week or so until i nose dive in to botting again... /sigh


yeah man really makes me sad cuz it's the first review we've seen. And although it get a 5/5 I still didn't expect for it to crash THIS much. You literally have to babysit it every second of the day. If that's the case you might as well play. Unfortunately I don't have the time. definitely looking forward to a more stable release or another bot review. Rregardless thanks for the review. It was worth he shot

----------


## Kinosix

Sorry for the shit spelling I'm posting from my phone

----------


## AtomX

Mine has been running for almost 5 hours, no crashes.

----------


## molzofbrian

> Mine has been running for almost 5 hours, no crashes.


Same, crashed ever 10 minutes when it first came out. Download the latest guys, then hit properties and go in to compatibility mode and switch it to windows XP S3,

No more crashes. Also run firy and GW2 both as admin.

Been running the past 3 days straight 24/7. 1-50 Ranger.

----------


## lisarose416

I might update the review later.

----------


## KuRIoS

> qft.
> 
> i've had several crashes in the last hour or so, it's almost intolerable. i suppose i'll wait for the next version, or give it a week or so until i nose dive in to botting again... /sigh


Yeah, sometimes it will run for 2 mins other times for HOURS! - hopefully it will be fixed soon.




> Same, crashed ever 10 minutes when it first came out. Download the latest guys, then hit properties and go in to compatibility mode and switch it to windows XP S3,
> 
> No more crashes. Also run firy and GW2 both as admin.
> 
> Been running the past 3 days straight 24/7. 1-50 Ranger.


And you have not experienced the attacking of friendly pets?

----------


## molzofbrian

> And you have not experienced the attacking of friendly pets?



I did for a bit like 2 days ago, woke up to it happening. Then jsut went in and removed Wolf from the attacking list and it worked fine afterwords.

----------


## AtomX

> And you have not experienced the attacking of friendly pets?



The bot only looks for a portion of the name, so if you put in say. Golden Moa, and you have a moa pet it will target the pet as well, the simplest way to fix this is to get another pet, or attack a different mob type by removing that entry from the attack list.

----------


## Kinosix

I'm starting to think that the gw2 crash isnt firy related. but maybe firy is taking something over the top to cause the crash. 

heres my crash log.... please note that i never crash when playing without firy. Once firy is loaded though.. i get that memory error at the end of the log


*--> Crash <--*
Exception: c0000005 
Memory at address 00000000 could not be read
App: Gw2.exe 
Pid: 4568
Cmdline: 
BaseAddr: 00400000
ProgramId: 101
Build: 15502
When: 2012-09-13T17:18:05Z 2012-09-13T10:18:05-07:00
Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52
Flags: 0
*--> System <--*
Name: xxxxxxxxxxxx
IpAddr: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Processors: 4 [GenuineIntel:6:10:7]
OSVersion: Windows 6.1 (64 bit)
*--> System Memory <--*
Physical: 11389MB/16295MB 69%
Paged: 10755MB/16293MB 66%
Virtual: 2389MB/ 4095MB 58%
Load: 30%
CommitTotal: 5537MB
CommitLimit: 16293MB
CommitPeak: 6799MB
SystemCache: 6975MB
HandleCount: 20252
ProcessCount: 56
ThreadCount: 818
*--> Process Memory <--*
Private: 1325MB
WorkingSet: 1036MB
PeakWorkingSet: 1037MB
PageFaults: 662109
*--> Game Context <--*
MapId: 17
Flags: 0x241
ElapsedTime: 00:00:45
*--> World State <--*
<WorldState BufferCapacity="36734976" BufferUsed="14093530" DrawCalls="550" Fps="65" EffectLights="0" ImageMemory="3224608" Lights="12" Materials="218" OcclusionQueriesOccluded="0" OcclusionQueriesStalled="0" OcclusionQueriesUnoccluded="0" Particles="2448" Submodels="550" TextureLoadsPending="4" TextureMemory="316870576" Triangles="434070" VerticesSoftwareTransformed="0" VideoMemoryTotal="123289552" CameraPos="-22946.8, 27757.9, -2141.81" CameraFwd="-0.180261, 0.956699, 0.228545" MapName="wZY+N.qb8Zl" MapNamespace="RuD3a" MapSector="IJwR+.fzTJi" MapType="Public" MapFloor="1" MapId="17" PlayerFacing="-0.185245, 0.982692, 0" PlayerPos="-23056.8, 28341.8, -1925.97" PlayerVelocity="0, 0, -0.0976563" />
[DbgHelp.dll is C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll]
[DbgHelp.dll version 6.1.7601.17514 (64/32-bit compatible)]
*--> Thread 0x104c <--*
*--> Trace <--*
Pc:00551916 Fr:379cfc68 Rt:00b3c143 Arg:0fdab210 0fc8c42c 0fc8c2d0 0b8167a8 
Pc:00b3c143 Fr:379cfc80 Rt:00b3c29e Arg:0fc8c2d0 0b8167a8 00000005 0fdab210 
Pc:00b3c29e Fr:379cfcc4 Rt:00b1ffe1 Arg:0fdab210 00000005 00000000 0d473800 
Pc:00b1ffe1 Fr:379cfcfc Rt:676c004e Arg:00000005 0fdab210 67790056 00000000 
Pc:676c004e Fr:379cfd34 Rt:76806f2d Arg:0000000a 00000015 0d473800 0d473800 
Pc:76806f2d Fr:379cfd58 Rt:0064d359 Arg:00001828 379cfde0 00000015 00000000 
Pc:0064d359 Fr:379cfd88 Rt:0064bd0d Arg:0d473800 379cfda0 0d3f1720 0d4260b0 
Pc:0064bd0d Fr:379cfda8 Rt:00c5337b Arg:00000015 379cfde0 00000015 1289a8c8 
Pc:00c5337b Fr:379cfdc4 Rt:00a45fd2 Arg:00000015 379cfde0 379cfe04 00a494c5 
Pc:00a45fd2 Fr:379cfdd4 Rt:00a494c5 Arg:00000015 9cf5bab2 a5942450 e3e004cc 
Pc:00a494c5 Fr:379cfe04 Rt:00a4c0ee Arg:00000011 06f3a100 00000011 00413e85 
Pc:00a4c0ee Fr:379cfe34 Rt:0041737f Arg:3c81b7ab 00a872cf 06f3af08 06f3aae0 
Pc:0041737f Fr:379cfe7c Rt:00a835ad Arg:06f3aae0 06f3ab34 08a7bba0 00000008 
Pc:00a835ad Fr:379cfeec Rt:00a83909 Arg:3b102f41 00000001 06a88298 002f5618 
Pc:00a83909 Fr:379cff24 Rt:00a839df Arg:00000000 06f43910 00648bcf 00000000 
Pc:00a839df Fr:379cff44 Rt:0089ba4d Arg:06f43910 3b102f19 00000000 002f5618 
Pc:0089ba4d Fr:379cff7c Rt:0089baf5 Arg:00000000 379cff94 75dc339a 002f5618 
Pc:0089baf5 Fr:379cff88 Rt:75dc339a Arg:002f5618 379cffd4 77139ef2 002f5618 
Pc:75dc339a Fr:379cff94 Rt:77139ef2 Arg:002f5618 461b6cba 00000000 00000000 
Pc:77139ef2 Fr:379cffd4 Rt:77139ec5 Arg:0089ba73 002f5618 00000000 00000000 
Pc:77139ec5 Fr:379cffec Rt:00000000 Arg:0089ba73 002f5618 00000000 00000000 
*--> Thread registers <--*
eax=00000000 ebx=0fa39cbc ecx=0fdab210 edx=00000000 esi=0fa39d08 edi=00000000
eip=00551916 esp=379cfc60 ebp=379cfc68
cs=0023 ss=002b ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00210202
ebx-32 0FA39C9C 00000082 00000000 800009b5 00000000 
ebx-16 0FA39CAC 00000000 0fa39cf0 00000000 00000000 
ebx +0 0FA39CBC 0142baa8 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 
ebx+16 0FA39CCC ffffffff ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 
ebx+32 0FA39CDC ffffffff ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 
ebx+48 0FA39CEC 00000005 00000000 00000000 00000000 
ecx-32 0FDAB1F0 0fd8c5e8 10e9bc08 00000010 0fdab168 
ecx-16 0FDAB200 0100fa3c 00000000 00001e51 0fdab1f8 
ecx +0 0FDAB210 00000000 0fe1caf8 0fdab210 2000140d 
ecx+16 0FDAB220 00000fd7 00000000 3c080600 00000000 
ecx+32 0FDAB230 00000000 00000044 0fdab238 0fdab1f5 
ecx+48 0FDAB240 00000005 00000000 41c00000 00000000 
esi-32 0FA39CE8 00000000 00000005 00000000 00000000 
esi-16 0FA39CF8 00000000 00000020 0b8167a8 00000005 
esi +0 0FA39D08 0fdab210 00000000 00000000 0f6ea4a8 
esi+16 0FA39D18 00000081 0fa39c88 00000000 00000000 
esi+32 0FA39D28 e7419c00 00000002 00000000 06f441ac 
esi+48 0FA39D38 06f44199 000026a5 00000005 00000000 
*--> Code <--*
005518F6 04eb0a8b 0e8b018b 400452ff d0893e89 [email protected]>.
00551906 7e08897e 048b4d08 890e3bcf 74238b11 ~..~..M...;.t#..
00551916 8b02ffd0 897e0889 46043bc7 74038970 .....~..F.;.t..p
00551926 088b0e8b 118b4204 56ffd05f 5e5dc204 ......B.V.._^]..
00551936 00897e04 897e085f 5e5dc204 00cccccc ..~..~._^]......
00551946 cccccccc cccccccc cccc558b ec83ec20 ..........U.... 
*--> Stack <--*
379CFC60 0fc8c2d0 0fa39c90 379cfc80 00b3c143 ...........7C...
379CFC70 0fdab210 0fc8c42c 0fc8c2d0 0b8167a8 ....,........g..
379CFC80 379cfcc4 00b3c29e 0fc8c2d0 0b8167a8 ...7.........g..
379CFC90 00000005 0fdab210 0fdab210 0fcabce0 ................
379CFCA0 0b8167a8 0fcabce0 0fcabce0 00b1e158 .g..........X...
379CFCB0 0fdab210 0fdab210 0fcabce0 0b8167a8 .............g..
379CFCC0 00000000 379cfcfc 00b1ffe1 0fdab210 .......7........
379CFCD0 00000005 00000000 0d473800 379cfde0 .........8G....7
379CFCE0 379cfd9c 12756b3c 379cfd40 379cfd08 ...7<[email protected]
379CFCF0 00571a77 00000000 12756b3c 379cfd34 w.W.....<ku.4..7
379CFD00 676c004e 00000005 0fdab210 67790056 N.lg........V.yg
379CFD10 00000000 0d473800 379cfd34 379cfd30 .....8G.4..70..7
379CFD20 379cfde0 0064d2d0 0d473800 00001828 ...7..d..8G.(...
379CFD30 00200202 379cfd58 76806f2d 0000000a .. .X..7-o.v....
379CFD40 00000015 0d473800 0d473800 00000010 .....8G..8G.....
379CFD50 80000000 00000000 379cfd88 0064d359 ...........7Y.d.
379CFD60 00001828 379cfde0 00000015 00000000 (......7........
379CFD70 00000015 0d473870 379cfde0 00000000 ....p8G....7....
379CFD80 379cfda8 0d473870 379cfda8 0064bd0d ...7p8G....7..d.
379CFD90 0d473800 379cfda0 0d3f1720 0d4260b0 .8G....7 .?..`B.
379CFDA0 00000015 379cfde0 379cfdc4 00c5337b .......7...7{3..
379CFDB0 00000015 379cfde0 00000015 1289a8c8 .......7........
379CFDC0 0d3f1720 379cfdd4 00a45fd2 00000015 .?....7._......
379CFDD0 379cfde0 379cfe04 00a494c5 00000015 ...7...7........
379CFDE0 9cf5bab2 a5942450 e3e004cc 28b6efa0 ....P$.........(
379CFDF0 de46cde4 00a4942c 070415a0 00000000 ..F.,...........
379CFE00 3b102e61 379cfe34 00a4c0ee 00000011 a..;4..7........
379CFE10 06f3a100 00000011 00413e85 08a7bbac .........>A.....
379CFE20 379cfe70 0000000c 3c81b7ab 3c8b4396 p..7.......<.C.<
379CFE30 3c8b4396 379cfe7c 0041737f 3c81b7ab .C.<|..7.sA....<
379CFE40 00a872cf 06f3af08 06f3aae0 06f3ab14 .r..............
379CFE50 00000002 00000002 00000008 379cfe78 ............x..7
379CFE60 06f3af08 00000001 06f3aae0 06f3ae04 ................
379CFE70 08a7bbac 06f3ab2d 00000000 379cfeec ....-..........7
379CFE80 00a835ad 06f3aae0 06f3ab34 08a7bba0 .5......4.......
379CFE90 00000008 379cfec0 06f3af08 00000001 .......7........
379CFEA0 06a88298 002f5618 00000000 74de31e7 .....V/......1.t
379CFEB0 3b134e03 00000001 a0bbbe2d 00000053 .N.;....-...S...
379CFEC0 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
379CFED0 002f5618 06a88298 00000001 7191270c .V/..........'.q
379CFEE0 1f87c030 00000000 3b102e89 379cff24 0..........;$..7
379CFEF0 00a83909 3b102f41 00000001 06a88298 .9..A/.;........
379CFF00 002f5618 00000001 c0000005 379cfef4 .V/............7
379CFF10 379cf6a8 379cff6c 0089bbb0 0ddf8f2d ...7l..7....-...
379CFF20 00000000 379cff44 00a839df 00000000 ....D..7.9......
379CFF30 06f43910 00648bcf 00000000 002f5618 .9....d......V/.
379CFF40 00000000 379cff7c 0089ba4d 06f43910 ....|..7M....9..
379CFF50 3b102f19 00000000 002f5618 002f5618 ./.;.....V/..V/.
379CFF60 379cff50 379cff50 379cffc4 379cffc4 P..7P..7...7...7
379CFF70 0089bbb0 0ddf9885 00000000 379cff88 ...............7
379CFF80 0089baf5 00000000 379cff94 75dc339a ...........7.3.u
379CFF90 002f5618 379cffd4 77139ef2 002f5618 .V/....7...w.V/.
379CFFA0 461b6cba 00000000 00000000 002f5618 .l.F.........V/.
379CFFB0 00000000 00000000 00000000 379cffa0 ...............7
379CFFC0 00000000 ffffffff 771771d5 0695565e .........q.w^V..
379CFFD0 00000000 379cffec 77139ec5 0089ba73 .......7...ws...
379CFFE0 002f5618 00000000 00000000 00000000 .V/.............
379CFFF0 00000000 0089ba73 002f5618 00000000 ....s....V/.....
*--> Error Logs <--*
Mem Arena 'Transient' capacity exceeded. Attempted alloc category: 'Cinema Tex' Size: 131120
Model '0x00ed7e': UnlinkModel called on CModel without LinkComponent
Model '0x00721d': Can't unlink child '0x00d137' from parent bone 'aura', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x006e1b': Can't unlink child '0x00e21b' from parent bone 'lefthand', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x00721d': Can't unlink child '0x00e6a4' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x00ed7e': Can't link child '0x00e493' to parent bone 'aura', there's no bone with that name. Linking to root instead
Model '0x006e1b': Can't unlink child '0x00e2c5' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x006e1b': Can't unlink child '0x00e256' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x0064bb': UnlinkModel called on CModel without LinkComponent
Model '0x00ed7e': Can't unlink child '0x00e493' from parent bone 'aura', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x006640': UnlinkModel called on CModel without LinkComponent
Model '0x0071f7': Can't unlink child '0x00df5a' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Texture missing mip chain: 0x06703f
Texture missing mip chain: 0x06703e
Model '0x0064bb': Missing anim or fallbacks: ugtalrtrunf
Model '0x00d299': Missing anim or fallbacks: hitt
Model '0x00ed7e': Can't link child '0x00ce40' to parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name. Linking to root instead
Model '0x00ed7e': Can't unlink child '0x00ce40' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Model '0x00d299': Missing anim or fallbacks: hitt
Model '0x006e1b': Can't unlink child '0x00e2c5' from parent bone 'root', there's no bone with that name.
Texture missing mip chain: 0x0265ff
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026605
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026606
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026602
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026604
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026603
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026601
Texture missing mip chain: 0x026600
*--> DirectX Device Info <--*
VendorId = 0x10de
DeviceId = 0x06c0
Version = 8.17.0013.0142
Description = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480
Compat = 0x00100800
VidMem = 1536 MB

----------


## Kinosix

i've tried compatibility mode. running as administrator. updating drivers. reinstalling drivers. repairing gw2.... if anybody has any ideas on how to fix this it would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## blahblah1234

Is this bot able to run when gw2.exe is not full screen? Does it take up key strokes like normal? 
ie will I be able to run AND USE other programs as this bot is going (like writing a paper).

----------


## makaveli10a

Bought the bot based on your review, works like a charm on the 2 accounts i have :-)

Good job.

PS: to the people having crashes, i tried running it in a VM with 3gb ram, it kept crashing every 10 seconds, then i changed the available RAM to 3.5 GB, and it hasnt crashed for 10h+-.

----------


## Kinosix

I dont think ram is an issue i have 16gb worth of it lol.

----------


## Kinosix

still seeking advice of what could be causing this crash for me. Crashes on my pc are highly unusual. I just cant pinpoint the cause of this issue.

----------


## cdmichaelb

Some kind of payment issue, probably on paypal's end, I've been trying to get sorted with them for almost 4 days now. I've been asked to send my paypal transaction ID three different time, and once to the admin email, I get on average 1 interaction per day with their support and it's usually wasted on that. I know they are based in France, so timezones are an issue... but we live in the age of internet, messages can be left for people.

I'm really tempted to cancel my order/charge back if they wont refund because I'm sick of waiting and not receiving support, and this really sucks since they probably have the only viable bot out there for GW2.

I'll be posting an update with whether it gets fixed, or I have to end up canceling/charge backing.

*Edit: Update: Apparently I was mixed up/confused with another customer, which was why my support was taking so long to resolve.*

----------


## streppel

Using it since release and so far really like it. Wrote a cc and I'm on the process of releasing an iOS app to monitor and later remote controll your chars. Android will follow  :Smile:

----------


## Neymar

Looking into getting this for AFK farming, is it easy to write a routine for it? I know there is a forum for downloads but there are only 2 level 60-80 and neither are EXP grinding...just silver farming =/

----------


## lightgowe

i just bought it yesterday - its quite easy to setup - at least the basic things like path, mobs to attack, gathering, port etc - only got problems with stucking, vendoring, attack routine (it doesnt skip skill on CD when choosing new target) and i got very low xp/gph - but i guess most of this will be solved by proper setting - need to play a bit more with it - but still worth the price at least in my opinion and considering no other proper bots released yet (at least no on this forums).

----------


## Neymar

Sounds ok, think I may wait a while until GW2Minion is released, seems much more promising than this one. It's a real shame that the buddy team aren't making one for it though. Their bots are awesome!

----------


## KuRIoS

> Looking into getting this for AFK farming, is it easy to write a routine for it? I know there is a forum for downloads but there are only 2 level 60-80 and neither are EXP grinding...just silver farming =/


Yeah, but I am unsure what you mean with routines.. 
PATHING is REALLY easy.. plant some hotspots while using automapper, choose what mobs is should target and for how big a radius, same goes for gathering. 
As for combat classes, it can be a bit more difficult to figure out.

----------


## Neymar

That is what I meant, sorry.

Is there a relogger? My ISP is dodgy at the moment and it's connectivity varies quite considerably.

----------


## Dmirx

What class is recommended for boting? What class is bot tested on?

----------


## cdmichaelb

> What class is recommended for boting? What class is bot tested on?


I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but there is a highly rated warrior custom class.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I personaly botted Elementalist, Hunter and Warrior, so far the warrior is the best to bot atm.

For some people having crash, I'm about to post a release that should fix most of them, thanks to the people who send report with debugger attached as I was not able to reproduce crash  :Wink: 

PS: For the people who asked, yes the bot run it the background and you can do other task while it bot.

----------


## Dartexx

so is this bot usable already or should i wait before more fixes/patches come and then buy it?

----------


## Samson123

Did the bot get updated?The forums are down so i can not see if the new update came out for the crashing problem.Maybe you could post the download here if so.

----------


## Neymar

I use the free trial. It is easy to set up paths but it did tend to crash rather a lot and it will occasionally attack green enemies which can be tricky if doing an event and having drakes attack you too! 

Other than that it's a good bot. I'd wait for GW2Minion before parting with cash though.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I use the free trial. It is easy to set up paths but it did tend to crash rather a lot and it will occasionally attack green enemies which can be tricky if doing an event and having drakes attack you too! 
> 
> Other than that it's a good bot. I'd wait for GW2Minion before parting with cash though.


I dont get why you would wait for something that you have no idea how works when you can make cash now  :Wink:  But oh well

----------


## Neymar

Whilst I agree with that comment, it is a bit unstable for my liking and the minion team do release some pretty decent software. 
Are you using this then for farming gold or mats?

----------


## Samson123

The only problem i see is the crashing.It is nice to have so many settings.Gives you alot to mess around with to try and optimize.

----------


## Mobile6

> The only problem i see is the crashing.It is nice to have so many settings.Gives you alot to mess around with to try and optimize.


Anyone know of a post that explains how to set up an optimized route, class build, location, etc for this program?

----------


## Samson123

I am still learning my self.

----------


## chacalus

Hi all,

I just buy Firy but i can't find how to download it... Any help?

----------


## socialscience

mmolazy.com

----------


## JuJuBoSc

We released version 1.0.0.9 that should help alot about crashing  :Wink:  Still working on it in order to avoid all others possible crash !

----------


## Kinosix

> We released version 1.0.0.9 that should help alot about crashing  Still working on it in order to avoid all others possible crash !


 testing now. first on stability with the same settins as i was using with 1.0.0.8 then ill start checking off harvesting and repairing. so far so good. great work juju

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Feel free to send my Firy log by PM if you ever get a crash  :Wink:

----------


## chaosgods

im interested in this wow but hey has there been any bans yet with this bot? either due to abusing or certain options? 
i used u guys for WoW so i trust ya just would like some more info.
oh and sorry if this isnt the right spot to post this. is it? if not where should i?

----------


## Kinosix

> Feel free to send my Firy log by PM if you ever get a crash


 Will do man. Appreciate it! 




> im interested in this wow but hey has there been any bans yet with this bot? either due to abusing or certain options? 
> i used u guys for WoW so i trust ya just would like some more info.
> oh and sorry if this isnt the right spot to post this. is it? if not where should i?


As with any bot there is always a chance to lose your account. With that being said, i think its highly unlikely at the current stage of the game. Its still new. Those type of procedures to catch botters are not yet in place. As sophisicated as this bot is, i think its pretty safe. I'd be more worried if you were using tomatoes afk bot 24/7 due to reports.

----------


## Kinosix

Also i may not be aware, but whats wrong with the forums on mmolazy? My account has also seem to have not been migrated. Are the boards still be upgrading or do i need to re create my account?

----------


## chaosgods

> Will do man. Appreciate it! 
> 
> 
> 
> As with any bot there is always a chance to lose your account. With that being said, i think its highly unlikely at the current stage of the game. Its still new. Those type of procedures to catch botters are not yet in place. As sophisicated as this bot is, i think its pretty safe. I'd be more worried if you were using tomatoes afk bot 24/7 due to reports.


True buddy i didnt think of that lol

----------


## Dmirx

> Will do man. Appreciate it! 
> 
> 
> 
> As with any bot there is always a chance to lose your account. With that being said, i think its highly unlikely at the current stage of the game. Its still new. Those type of procedures to catch botters are not yet in place. As sophisicated as this bot is, i think its pretty safe. I'd be more worried if you were using tomatoes afk bot 24/7 due to reports.


Got this on everhack forum




> Today, started computer, and the game lunched normally, then instant crashed at the caracters selection.
> Got on the luncher again, had to log on, and got this !


 A Wild Ban Appeared &#33; - EverHack Discussion - Ever Devs
May it be so that crash-dumps are analised on server or by devs?

----------


## HagooBrain

will try this out later. looking forward to GW2 botting.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Got this on everhack forum
> 
> A Wild Ban Appeared ! - EverHack Discussion - Ever Devs
> May it be so that crash-dumps are analised on server or by devs?


That guy had explored all zones with 200x speedhack and such, going to vistas etc. So if he was reported, it would be easy to check server logs on when he discovered it.

----------


## Kinosix

Juju should implement a relog procedure  :Wink:  had only 1 crash last night, not enough to complain about though. HOWEVER, i did have like 3 character screen disconnects lol.... a simple dc detection and click on x,y coordinates to select your character back in would be great! 


Only problem is, the few times i disconnected.. the firy window was completely closed with no error windows? So maybe they were inactivity disconnects?

----------


## Richy21

Would this be good for botting ores around the map? As in running around the map looking for the closest ores and mining, not tp'ing or anything related to that.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

New version updated for GW2 build 15534  :Smile:

----------


## Xtensive

Fantastic work here  :Smile:

----------


## molzofbrian

working great again now since update. try it guys  :Smile:  had a few bad days there but back on top again. working on my 4th 80

----------


## Dartexx

i got troubles buying it : / for some reason they want me to add a credit card to my pay pal account when im trying to buy it. Im verified in pay pal, got money on it, but im using a bank account, not CC. And they dont seem to accept anything else, like webmoney, paysafecard etc. I'll have to try that phone code thingie i guess, if it wont work i have no idea how to buy it.
Update:Tried that phone code thingie and a firy for a month would cost 25+ euro using it, not 8.99 like it should. Meh, not worth it then.

----------


## molzofbrian

-Get a reloadable CC, then pay without a Paypal.

----------


## Eroder

Interestingly enough, This program no longer will repair equipment for me, and will ignore the task to do it. making this program useless, multiple posts and pm's for support appear to have been ignored.

----------


## Latinum

> Interestingly enough, This program no longer will repair equipment for me, and will ignore the task to do it. making this program useless, multiple posts and pm's for support appear to have been ignored.


Same here.

----------


## chaosgods

their page is down lol

----------


## uaelite

I just bought this program. I can't access the website now it says I have an incorrect username and password. However, when I clink on the mmolazy shop link in the OP, it automagically logs me in. When I try to navigate away from that page, it asks me to login again, and gives me an incorrect username and password error. I tried emailing them, but it was returned as undeliverable. Shit.

----------


## meplz

> I just bought this program. I can't access the website now it says I have an incorrect username and password . . . Shit.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=377930

----------


## alcor75

Guys, as soon as a page go down for 10 mins you all scream in panic...
Firy is the most advanced gw2 bot. and is only improving, very professional if you know where to put your hand, if not, then you better stay away from boting, is becoming a harder and harder business every time a new game come out.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Guys, as soon as a page go down for 10 mins you all scream in panic...
> Firy is the most advanced gw2 bot. and is only improving, very professional if you know where to put your hand, if not, then you better stay away from boting, is becoming a harder and harder business every time a new game come out.


they are idiots, unfortunately.. Same thing happens whenever it is down for 1 hour and people start screaming lawsuit etc etc

----------


## uaelite

After reading a bit on this forum, as well as others, and then having the buying experience I had, which just so happened to be at the same time they were having issues, I could only assume the worst. It just felt a little shady to me as I had read elsewhere of someone having the same problem. I will say that once they got their stuff up and running again it has been a great bot and I feel like it's money well spent. I would recommend this bot to anyone. I didn't mean to come off as if it were a zombie apocalypse, it was just a bit odd for them to not provide any information. That's why I posted here.




> they are idiots, unfortunately.. Same thing happens whenever it is down for 1 hour and people start screaming lawsuit etc etc


Cool.

----------


## rpgtrade

anyone can help to find great place to farm with firy? Have 200+% mf , need 2-3 gph. PM please

----------


## blankasf3

> anyone can help to find great place to farm with firy? Have 200+% mf , need 2-3 gph. PM please


2-3 GPH? lol goodluck finding 1 GPH profiles

----------


## Dmirx

> 2-3 GPH? lol goodluck finding 1 GPH profiles


Do 2-3GPH profiles exist at all? Not in public. Is it possible without exploits/bugs?

----------


## MrUnreal

Im doing 2-4 GPH atm . 140 MF gear

----------


## blankasf3

> Im doing 2-4 GPH atm . 140 MF gear


lol no you aren't

----------


## MrUnreal

> lol no you aren't


I d like to play a game . The game consist of me actually giving a damn about your little opnion . Its amusing people like yourself actually consider posting "Herp derp no because i sayd so" as a valid response to a topic  :Big Grin:  Goodluck in your life mate

----------


## blankasf3

> I d like to play a game . The game consist of me actually giving a damn about your little opnion . Its amusing people like yourself actually consider posting "Herp derp no because i sayd so" as a valid response to a topic  Goodluck in your life mate


Discount double check! I'm a robot! beep beep

----------


## Elitetech

> I d like to play a game . The game consist of me actually giving a damn about your little opnion . Its amusing people like yourself actually consider posting "Herp derp no because i sayd so" as a valid response to a topic  Goodluck in your life mate


Insane posts like that by relatively unknown people(you) are always gonna turn a few heads. Your response is quite harsh though.

----------


## KuRIoS

stop the flaming/bashing or be banned..

----------


## warheart209

Does this bot have anyway of acknowledging when a level 80 Event is going to pop and running to it? And is it Pixel or injection bot?

----------


## lokivoid

> Does this bot have anyway of acknowledging when a level 80 Event is going to pop and running to it?


No, the bot lacks scripting for paths. So all it will do is path and attack things within a set radius. Only thing that can be scripted is class abilities at the moment.

The bot is not effective for event farming unless you want like having a large botting signature by patrolling around a single event area waiting for crap to spawn

The whole pathing system and editing tools involved with it need a complete redesign

----------


## alcor75

Let me add that this bot have a full API support and if you can code in C# you can do some wander full stuff, someone already posted a Plugin to command the bot movment and let him attach alone.
You can control all the state of the bot (once again you need C# knowledge) and modify him behavior at your will. 
API support miss a cuple of important stuff, like a event detection or food use, but new API are added at all new release, and apart from a little delay in last 2 days, i'm sure week end will bring in more great news.
P.S. this is not a pixel bot, and injection is been keept at a very high security level.

9/10 for this bot, 10/10 as soon as API is completed.

Alcor75

----------


## jjmicmic

got this thing to work, it seems to be crashing every hour or so, other than that it works

----------


## KuRIoS

> No, the bot lacks scripting for paths. So all it will do is path and attack things within a set radius. Only thing that can be scripted is class abilities at the moment.
> 
> The bot is not effective for event farming unless you want like having a large botting signature by patrolling around a single event area waiting for crap to spawn
> 
> The whole pathing system and editing tools involved with it need a complete redesign


a mesh system would be a lot better yes, but I think pathing works quite well, at least for me.

----------


## Neymar

Anyone know why my bot doesn't sell to the vendor even though I've set it to sell all items an when bag is full...?

----------


## 22alec22

So is this working well for people? I really want to get something, but it looks like its still having its fair share of crashing issues on the chatbox of the firy website.

----------


## IeUz

I have read that it is crashing for a lot of people.

For me, it crashes, but i have had luck with it, i have been able to bot for 6+ hours without a crash.

But, updates has been very very slow for a monthly subscription bot, in my opinion.

----------


## Neymar

Crashed a couple of nights ago but I left it on for 12 hours last night and it worked fine. I changed it to window mode and reduced the window size until its barely visible. Might be coincidence but it seemed to help. 

Again...anyone know why my bot doesn't actually sell the items in the inventory? On the console viewer for Firy it says selling "ID 92619" for example but the item is still in my inventory and I don't get any coin for it!  :Frown:

----------


## Halo636

I think I'll be leaving this for a month or two. GW2 is still new and we don't know too much about their security yet. They could be flagging botters or just going off of reports. If they're going off of reports I will use this and just talk to my guild while botting although if they have any detection or planning on it then I would rather wait a while till we know what they're planning. 

Hoping for the same sort of reliability as HonorBuddy has for WoW.

----------


## molzofbrian

2.0 came out, random crashes have near stopped. Check it out.

----------


## shaggsdope

I used this bot for 1-80 it works great.

----------


## Halo636

Using now but I find the movement of the bot and the pathing to be absolutely awful. Unless you want to get a quick ban I suggest waiting till they've updated the bot more. 

Running in circles, running into fences, running into trees, trying to run up a hill I can't get up and very sharp turns (sometimes 180 degree turns). Right now the biggest problem with Firy is movement.

----------


## Neymar

That's the main problem I've found. Gone from 60-80 with it and farmed a bit. It does seem a bit dumb but that's because it uses a path rather than knowing the landscape and moving around it like GW2Minion will. 

But, it's got me over 10 gold in a couple of days so I can't really complain too much.

----------


## warheart209

Lol @ 2.0 fixed the crash's this shit crash's every hr if not sooner...A bot shouldn't have to be babysat every hour The only thing it has going for it is that you dont't need to run it thru vmware.

----------


## fiveofakind

I sold all my GW2 stuff a couple weeks ago and got charged by the automatic subscription yesterday. I have since cancelled it and emailed and pmed JuJuBoSc for a refund but haven't heard back yet. Do they have a support email or what is the best way to get this resolved? It's not a lot of money but I can't even use it as I no longer own GW2.

----------


## lastpawntk

is there a tutorial anywhere? brief setup description? anything?

----------


## Neymar

Go to their site and there are tutorials there.

----------


## Shameless

Has anyone tried this bot recently?

----------


## omghaxla

I dont know if it's me but the bot not casting spell no 2 3 and 4 only the basic attack. Also it keep going off course from the path which got my bot stuck, it will eventually get unstuck but it's noticeable as a bot. A lot of people in the forum complain it's crashing but personally i have not encountered any crash yet probably i'd been messing with the settings, have not left it long enough for it to crash. Overall i think this bot has potential if it's stable enough for daily use.

----------


## fiveofakind

Still haven't heard back from JuJu about a refund...

----------


## hesat

Bad Payments, No Help from Admin or any other Supporter, Crash alot, hear all from User in his Forum. 

Pls Upgrade this  :Wink:

----------


## Jo5CM

Great Bot, admins on most of the time, good support from other members and JuJuBosc

5/5

----------


## Ngaeg

Worst payments ever.

----------


## yorhey

LOL, the crashes you guys are talking about are fixed....the depositing collectables caused a crash withing the bot. THIS IS FIXED.
Other crashes relate to CC's. 

The part about water is also fixed. Currently, the bot will follow whatever path you make in water. THere is also another tab for setting up water combat skills.

The people QQ'ing about payments either don't understand paypal, or don't understand the concept of a recurring subscription.

The bot will now ressurect other players when they are down. Very useful in staying safe while botting.

NEW FEATURE!!! HOT SPOT PAUSING!!! This lets you set a pause time at your hotspots. Doing this lets your bot hang out for x amount of time at the hotspot, if it hits a mob the timer resets, if no mob is attacked, after x time bot will continue the path.

SOON TO COME, rumors of a 3d path engine that will let you create infinite amounts of paths just from setting hotspots.

This bot is great. In the last couple days, I have done over 48hours of botting almost straight! In that time, I had maybe 3 TOTAL crashes across several accounts.

Don't take my word for it, try it for yourself.

----------


## Jo5CM

I agree with yorhey. Firy is amazing, and what is coming with it is going to be even better. If you want a great bot, go with FIry.

----------


## doubleyoujay

any idea where i can find any tutorials for setting my own path? i dont want to subscribe but not know how to use it.

----------


## vib2

Do you know if it's possible to have trial period for like 1day ?
Before bying this stuff, i just want to be sure that it works fine on mac with bootcamp and gw2

----------


## Neymar

Trial is an hour I THINK. May be less than that, I can't remember. 

Firy is ok at the moment, the things it will release will make it better, especially with the new waypoint system.

----------


## alcor75

Also i Personally Developed Custom class Profiles able to take the most of your profession skill and specials, and i released personally 5 of them (Elementalist Engineer, Thief Warrior and Mesmer), i'm also trying to keep them updated, Crash free and damn fast!
All mine Profiles allow you to use custom Food or consumable and reuse it as need.
Most Profession Doge and some move during combat. all customizable from settings.
I spent alot of time on those to take the most form each profession, feel free to test them and sugest update.

This bot is very nice and flexible and since most crash are fixed, i can run 18 hours a day no problem, even 4 gw2 istance at time.
As all bot, nothing is noob proof, and i'm happy about it, bein a 37yo boters (since probably 25 years) i tell you boting require some basic computer undestanding, stay away if you are a total noob.

Alcor75

----------


## wired420

Read about bot. Bought bot (Took less than 60 seconds, no problems at all), downloaded bot. Ran bot. Entered my key. Made my first profile in under 5 mins. Has run for several hours. No crashes. Works as intended. Easy like glider was. Well done.

Only issue with it, is getting stuck on stuff. Makes its own way out of being stuck in most cases. This is to be expected with ANY bot that uses static paths and way point system.

Updated: I really don't like the fact that CC's are DLLs. Using a DLL and .NET in a program running as administrator I could easily inject the DLL into windows and completely take over or even secretly key log someones computer. This is a serious security threat. 


Update 1: Still going good. Level 7. Probably slower than I can level by hand at this low of level, but IT IS allowing me to work on a report for college while leveling. The public profile for this level range was quite horrid. Died in the water over and over again, but only took me three or four minutes to make one for the next level range.

Update 2: Bot has broken off its path on multiple occasions and just run in a small circle on multiple occasions then crashed. When I would hit stop to try and run it back on course myself the bot refused to stop. Now it is crashing regularly.

*Final determination:* This bot should be considered highly beta, and for testing purposes should be free. Other paid bots I have tried do not look as nice, but run much better. It is *NOT* worth paying for yet. The bot window is great. The bot functions poorly, and settings files must be wiped often to stop crashes. Still crashes often, and well if you want to do anything other than be a tank. You'll wind up doing nothing but dieing over and over again. The default combat is complete junk. The CC's are released in a way that is dangerous to your PC, and no one reviews the source code of them. The CC's are HORRIBLE. The Twisty warrior one is "okay" at best. The rest aren't even worth running at all.

----------


## AdamZZ

> Do you know if it's possible to have trial period for like 1day ?
> Before bying this stuff, i just want to be sure that it works fine on mac with bootcamp and gw2


Why wouldn't it work? Installing Windows through Bootcamp on a mac is like installing Windows on any other computer.
You can even remove OSX after you have installed windows and it will be like the mac is a normal PC.

----------


## yorhey

> any idea where i can find any tutorials for setting my own path? i dont want to subscribe but not know how to use it.



Yea, the mmolazy forums. I created a tutorial on there path website. Here it is MMOLazy - Bots for popular MMOs &bull; Login

----------


## yorhey

> Read about bot. Bought bot (Took less than 60 seconds, no problems at all), downloaded bot. Ran bot. Entered my key. Made my first profile in under 5 mins. Has run for several hours. No crashes. Works as intended. Easy like glider was. Well done.
> 
> Only issue with it, is getting stuck on stuff. Makes its own way out of being stuck in most cases. This is to be expected with ANY bot that uses static paths and way point system.
> 
> Updated: I really don't like the fact that CC's are DLLs. Using a DLL and .NET in a program running as administrator I could easily inject the DLL into windows and completely take over or even secretly key log someones computer. This is a serious security threat. 
> 
> 
> Update 1: Still going good. Level 7. Probably slower than I can level by hand at this low of level, but IT IS allowing me to work on a report for college while leveling. The public profile for this level range was quite horrid. Died in the water over and over again, but only took me three or four minutes to make one for the next level range.
> 
> ...


By having the bot run off the path and not get back to it, perhaps your target scan radius is too big or your gather distance is too high.
As for the security thing, MMOlazy has been around a long time. If you are worried about this, DO NOT USE CC's, problem avoided.

The thing about leveling is irrelevant, you downloaded a path from the website, assuming one of the goons made a decent path. You really should make your own. You can hit level 80 in less than a week and a half. Not to mention, if you have a decent class, you can get around 40-60 gold by the time you are 80.

About the bot running in circles, must be something with your path or you are using a custom CC. I have been helping the dev programming this debug all sorts of things, and this is the first I have heard of the bot running in circles then crashing.

About the bot crashing, if the bot or GW2 did crash, did you check to see if either were still running in memory before loading the bot or gw2 again? Probably not. A crash can cause this.

The thing about the bot not stopping when you hit stop...the bot uses multiple threads and when you hit stop, the threads take a moment to finish then terminate. When you hit stop, I am willing to bet you spamming the button stop/start/stop/start....and so on, causing the bot to do just that, stop and restart then stop again and restart again. Just press it once, let the bot sit for just a moment, then you are fine.

The last part about the bot is NOT WORTH PAYING FOR YET. I ask you "Are you serious?" The bot is ammazing and does things that NO OTHER GW2 BOT CAN DO YET. 

What does this mean btw? """ Other paid bots I have tried do not look as nice, but run much better."""" Post a link on here to whatever bot you think runs better, because that is BS. All the bots (Macrogoblin, ,mmoviper, gw2 minion, and any others) that you can pay for are completely horrible in comparison to Firy.

I am sorry if this post seems like a troll or counter troll, but I do not agree with this guy and he is giving the bot a reputation that it does not deserve.

Features that other GW2 bots probably don't have yet (player Resurrection, hotspot wait timers (for events), depositing collectible items to maximize farming time, selling to vendor with amazing speed and accuracy, repairing your characters armor, using downed skills, water combat, custom combat support, herbing/logging/mining, I don't think I need to continue)

Also, the guy says the CC's are horrible. Did he even try to make his own? Probably not.
He says the source code of the CC's is not released. If you are that worried, just decompile the CC file and there, free to check the code yourself.
This guy who posted says the CC's are bad (yes I am mentioning this again) but he probably didn't read the part about what weapons needed to be equiped (the cc's use specific weapons and skill sets unless there is support for all weapons and skills)

So please, if you read this other guys post, please read my response here, that other guy almost sounds like a competing company.

My last thought, the only thing this guy says good about the bot is how fast he made his paths. Maybe that is part of the issue he is having with straying off the path. I am willing to bet when he saw the bot do whatever it does off the path, he didn't take a second to stop the bot and draw a straight line back to the path (you know, so the bot knows how to get back in the RARE event that it lost which node it was trying to walk to). A really good path takes longer than a few minutes to make.

The bot does not function poorly, it functions amazingly.

EDIT ADDITION: I was just thinking too, (this is going to ruin this guys' credibility) how can you only be level 7 and judge the bot in its entirety. The CC's probably suck because they are relying on the skill trees and the skill point skills. No wonder you can't find a good CC. You should find a level 10 CC if that is where you are going to judge the bot.

----------


## wired420

> By having the bot run off the path and not get back to it, perhaps your target scan radius is too big or your gather distance is too high.
> As for the security thing, MMOlazy has been around a long time. If you are worried about this, DO NOT USE CC's, problem avoided.
> 
> The thing about leveling is irrelevant, you downloaded a path from the website, assuming one of the goons made a decent path. You really should make your own. You can hit level 80 in less than a week and a half. Not to mention, if you have a decent class, you can get around 40-60 gold by the time you are 80.
> 
> About the bot running in circles, must be something with your path or you are using a custom CC. I have been helping the dev programming this debug all sorts of things, and this is the first I have heard of the bot running in circles then crashing.
> 
> About the bot crashing, if the bot or GW2 did crash, did you check to see if either were still running in memory before loading the bot or gw2 again? Probably not. A crash can cause this.
> 
> ...


First off I've programmed CC's for other bots in C#. I'm well aware how a CC works, as well as I've pulled the DLL's apart. The CC's that are publicly released are crap.

Fair warning people. If you aren't an insider with the admins like this guy, or given special stuff like the original reviewer (As the review was made before most of the stuff on the forum was posted), this bot IS NOT ready for a publicly paid release. I'm running it on a level 20 and it's still garbage. As a matter of fact. The higher level I get the worse it does. Unless you wanna buy gold and get way over priced gear, publicly available stuff WILL NOT work well. 

As to it being the CC. It was running in circles with the default one that comes with it thank you very much.... Don't listen to the guy whose getting insider stuff. You don't have access to that stuff.

As for him claiming the crash stuff is fixed. Go read their forum. An Admin JUST posted a couple of days ago acknowledging it was still crashing. It still gets confused in water as well, and IT DOES NOT stay on path or within the hotspot if there is something to attack outside of your path it will break path and go after it then just run off into the distance when it can't find a way to get back on path.

As for ruining my credibility. There are a ton of users here that will remember my CC's and plugins from one of the WoW bots. 

But thanks for flaming me so many times. I would guess that you are probably staff over there by your use of "we" pretending to be a user to up its reputation.

----------


## spiritmirotic

running the bot and yield me around 15g per day. nvr crashed nvr run off path. 
i doubt your setting are the main reason causing so many problem for you. 
200k karma and 50g in 3 days. yah its not fast but still. im able to afk and do anything i want than camping infront the computer =)

fyi new path system coming soon so the dot path going out =]

----------


## yorhey

> running the bot and yield me around 15g per day. nvr crashed nvr run off path. 
> i doubt your setting are the main reason causing so many problem for you. 
> 200k karma and 50g in 3 days. yah its not fast but still. im able to afk and do anything i want than camping infront the computer =)
> 
> fyi new path system coming soon so the dot path going out =]



You don't need to take my word for it, BUH DUH DUM (reading rainbow if you didn't sound it out right)

And to the other guy, NO, I am not an admin from ANY site. I am just buddies with a dev there and help test. I have seen way more errors than you can believe, and the ones you are talking about aren't even mention on the forums over there. I do not get any extra insider stuff, for the record.

MAybe you are running a vm within a mac using the bot, or maybe your system is slightly outdated. I don't know, but the errors/issues you bring to the table are not experienced by anyone other than yourself, and I am sorry.

I don't know what paths you are running, but this is a bot. You can not run level 20 in a level 25 zone, you are asking to die. If you want, I am more than happy to PM you with a level 20 path that I made. YES it dies as much as any other bot or path, but I ran this path for about 3 or 4 days straight up to about level 40, when I decided I should stop being lazy and move it to a new zone. Fight stuff that is lower level.

It almost seems as if you know of a bot that gives you god mode and never dies. Can you please share with the rest of us?

Seriously. If you are having that much trouble with the bot, post your specs of your pc/VM/whatever you are running and I will be more than happy to help you get it running in propper order; at this point, it is not because I am buddies with a dev there, but because your experience with the bot is so radical, that I would like to prove you wrong. Please PM me if you want my level 20 path. Remember that this is a bot, not a human replica automation program. Thank you for your time. Hope to hear from you.

ADDITION: I just read his reply again and noticed he is using public everything. Any experienced botter creates their own paths and their own combat routines. ALSO did you download the .net4.0? Maybe that is the problem.

----------


## Bubbagumper

Tried it.. not a bad bot. the payment system is terrible. Good thing the mmominion boys finally got their stuff together. Its been free open beta for a week now, was hard to catch on too, but even for a noob programmer like myself i made my own clock addon! Check it out! MMOMinion

----------


## nippel

> The bot is ammazing and does things that NO OTHER GW2 BOT CAN DO YET.


- Yes, it crashes lol , no I'm just kidding, name me one thing for example please ..




> What does this mean btw? """ Other paid bots I have tried do not look as nice, but run much better."""" Post a link on here to whatever bot you think runs better, because that is BS. All the bots (Macrogoblin, ,mmoviper, *gw2 minion*, and any others) that you can pay for are completely horrible in comparison to Firy.


Considering the fact that you wrote this a week ago where gw2minion was not even available for public, taking in another fact that it is still free for everyone to try out and although it sais open "beta" it already runs far more stable than anything else out there, I say you were simply lying in that sentence above and you have never tested it yourself. I do agree however that macrogoblin and especially the keypresser moviper are not what nowadays people demand from something that calls itself "bot".  :Wink: 

Kudos to juju for beeing able to handle the really tricky threading-stuff in gw2 by just using .NET and asm injection.

----------


## yorhey

Yea, I put GW2 Minion in the list. No I didn't try it, you are right. But there was no lie in that, just deductive reasoning. For instance: If you go to a restaurant that you know has shitty food and they have a new 'delicacy' on the menu that sounds absolutely scrumptious, you can assume that it may taste better then the rest of the menu, but you will have the same mediocre experience that you have every time you go there. Follow me here?

Also, from what I have read, the gw2 minion has tons of trouble vendoring your items when bags are full, has trouble repairing when needed. Not sure if I heard anything about using way-points. Doesn't deposit collectibles. I don't know what else. Maybe that is what the whole LUA interface is for: Create a bot that paths and has built in support for addons, don't release anything else but the pather and addon-er. That way the minion crew can work on updates while the community developes the rest. I hope that isn't the philosophy here.

Either way, I'm not here to argue, and I apologize if it seems that way. I was simply bringing to light the fallacies/false information that so many people bring to the table about Firy.

Back to the restaurant thing one last time. Firy is like the Chic Fil-A that has been at your local corner forever. It has been there for a long time, they serve good product, and you don't have to make it yourself. The other bots are like a BurgerKing or McDonalds that is still being built. You know they have decent product, but it doesn't compare to the quality of Chic Fil-A. You may go back and forth a bit, but in the end, noone ever says the latter two are better than the former. (Also, the latter two still need to be built, there will be cool stuff perhaps for gw2minion in a month or two, but in the same time, who knows how the other bots will evolve...just sayin)

----------


## nippel

> Also, from what I have read, the gw2 minion has tons of trouble vendoring your items when bags are full, has trouble repairing when needed. Not sure if I heard anything about using way-points. Doesn't deposit collectibles. I don't know what else.


You meant it was just not yet in the pve bot module, yes. But time changes things and new functions get in on a daily basis. deposit,sell,buy,equip,fart with items got added to the functions today and tomorrow they go into the lua bot module itself. Then there is no need for "selecting" a merchant or similiar, it will automatically find the nearest on the mesh. waypoints? it uses a fully fledged navigation system that freely navigates inside the meshed out area that is easily and fast done by everyone. By the end of this week it will automatically pickup not yet discovered/explored waypoints,PointsOfInterest,Vistas and above all, it knows what Heart-quest you have already done and which one you did not yet finish. Events are going in as well, just need some more days to identify each one in the masses of available events lol.
The users are creating new freely available lua modules nearly every day, some are pretty nice for wvwvw, not sure if the ones I have heared from are getting released by the creator... lets just say some spells dont have a range-limit ...on a fortress in wvwvw this is hillarious fun  :Wink: 

Did I mention the new automesh generation that goes into GW2minion this week  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Snuset

this does not work on windows XP

----------


## Aoifern

I have an honorbuddy key that I do not use anymore, would anyone want to trade for firy? If so PM me please.

----------

